# Is this the efficient and proper way to install Snow Guards?



## Opal495 (Jul 1, 2021)

Just got a new roof installed.

The contractor asked me where I wanted my snow guard. I replied right above the porch walkway.

They then installed 5 long snow guards right above the walkway. I thought it was supposed to be two small guards flanking the doorway. Ive never seen this style before and especially not five stacked up the roof like this and theres a lot of metal roofs around here.

i contacted our roofing representative and sent a picture… and he forwarded it to the owner of the company who said it was correct according to the pitch of our roof. However, he sounded a but miffed and hasty to end the conversation… like we were putting him out. I dunno why because We were very pleasant with him but anyway, he did offer to send some guys out to install different snow guards if we didnt like the look. Then he asked us to go ahead and sign our certificate of completion so “we can get paid.”
Im not signing anything until the work is completed.

he is wanting to know if we want different snow guards, but i dont know- based on his attitude if i trust his opinion that these snow guards are correct. They seem awkward and excessive.
So here i am asking the opinion of this forum. What do you all think of these five snow guards pictured to the left of my roof.


Ill add a picture soon once i figure out how lol.
Thanks
In advance


----------



## Opal495 (Jul 1, 2021)




----------

